# Buffalo Beals *picture HEAVY*



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

so i went to buffalo beals animal park today. this park used to be awesome. and they take in animals no one else wants and takes care of them. except they used to take great care of them but not so much anymore.
but here are some pictures i got.
the emu... i really disliked the emus.. lol








adorable goat!
















a Congo African Grey








he,s missing the other eye =/








cute billy goat








part of a Zedonk!
























cute chocolate pony








beautiful extremely dappled sooty palomino?








cute little grey pony








this looks like a zedonk minus the stripes. not completely sure what he is








another emu








more of the bigger zedonk








more pictures comming!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

zedonk was itchy








there he is!








pony and a mini cow?








chicken with an afro!








not sure what this bird is








SWEET muntjak deer








who is in the same inclosure with a mini
























tail drags the ground








muntjak deer. this little girl was my aunts favorite








can't recall the name of this bird








evil blue and gold macaw
















more comming!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

this Ostrich was not nice! lol
















no head








roughing his feathers at me








the deadly feet








MY favorite! i remember comming here severel years ago, and the little male kangaroo you see me petting is the same one i bottle fed years ago. he was a total sweetheart.








this is the little male i fed








a little female








loving the attention
























what a sweet face!
















trying to give my aunt a kiss!








lol caught the giraffe in a private moment. he's just a baby, only 8-9 foot tall!








more comming!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

he's being shy!








lovely pattern








little female relaxing!








staredown
, the giraffe tended to like jenn more, and the kangaroo liked me more lol 
























he did try to eat my phone though, and since giraffe's have a 12 inch tongue he tried wrapping that thing around my phone and i had to yank it back lol








prarie dog!
































these guys were pretty cool.








big foot
















floppy lip








more coming!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

very regal








another big foot








tortoise








floppy lip again
















he looks rough








a face only a mother could love








lemurs
































i checked his teeth and he looks about 12, year old grey arabian?
he was definitely skinny
















mini donk








very hairy mini donk


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

spotted donk








flashy pea fowl








goats








pea fowl
















what it looks like from behind








albino pea fowl








gobbler
































a Macaque
















Brown Capped Capuchin
















more comming!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

there was TONS of rabbits and guinea pigs
















a black spider monkey








a porcuipine thingie idk how to spell it lol








an Olive Baboon








an extremely aggressive baboon, he did NOT like jennifer and kept screaming and jumping at her.
























J.R. the Chimpanzee
































a Coatimundi
















a little Ocelot








more comming!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

a baby Patagonian Cavy hiding








a grown Patagonian Cavy
















Ehhh more emu's!








trying to eat my Camera
















not sure what this is but it's CUTE








the proud mother
















not sure what he is either.
















cute little donkey








a Zorse








and her dad








such a pretty color








more comming


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

and together








one of the 2 Bison








and the other








Zorse








Zebra








Strange guy again








his "girlfriend" and baby








he wanted us to put some grain down the chute lol
















bunch of little deer, don't remember their exact name
















baby geese and their evil parents that chased us down hissing at us








not sure what these are either
















evil goose








more comming


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

:shock: Wow, you were NOT kidding when you said pic heavy! Hee, hee, hee! :lol:

Thanks for taking the time to load all those up for us to see.
Loved looking at all the different critters!

Seemed like the place was kept pretty clean, most appeared pretty well fed too. Looked like there were a few hooves that could use a good trimming....

Do they ever rehabilitate and adopt out, or do they keep all of them?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

the other evil goose








more deer








more evil geese and a couple of not so evil ducks
















Elik horns








another Macaque








a "wolf" not sure if it really was.








and a "dingo"
































unfocused "Wolf"








Macaque
























and more


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

more elk
























not sure why this hay was burning while there were cows, llamas and a few small deer in there..
























llama!








deer








not so happy llama








baby llama








whoops unfocused private time lol
















impala? i'm not really sure what these are.
















mama llama comming to see us.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi!
















another llama off by it'self








didn't want us looking at him.
















scared this guy, 
he just walked up and he booked it out of there.








and back around to the Zedonk!
















evil ostrich again
























my little guy again


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

cute guy again








jenns favorite
































more comming just gotta finish getting them uploaded


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Spirited, i'm not sure. i know there were alot less animals there this time then 2 years ago when i last went, as well as i took a Savannah Monitor up there 2 years ago because he was getting to aggressive for me to handle. and he wasn't there, which was kind of disappointing to me i wanted to see him. = /

they also offered me a free breeding to their zebra with my horse, but he ended up being to agressive and we didn't think we could handle a half zebra baby anyway.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> Spirited, i'm not sure. i know there were alot less animals there this time then 2 years ago when i last went, as well as i took a Savannah Monitor up there 2 years ago because he was getting to aggressive for me to handle. and he wasn't there, which was kind of disappointing to me i wanted to see him. = /
> 
> *Aw, well that's too bad, did you ask about him?
> *
> ...


......


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok and more! lol
this was the big shy male








my littel guy sniffing jenns phone wanting a kiss lol
















jenn and her favorite muntjak deer
















the little mini again








very fat pig
























he was laying in the mud puddle








this was an absolutely beautiful and sweet horse, and it seems like he got caught on something on his chest and i guess his owners didnt want him anymore and brought him here probably because he can't be ridden anymore, and he was only about 16-18 years old


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok last ones i promise!

no i didn't ask about Demetri my monitor because the lady looked very busy feeding and watering the animals and it wasn't the woman i know.
his chest
















pretty decent weight,
























fluffy chicken feet!








and a turtle poked up when we walked by and then swam around the pond with us lol


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow! Those are some great shots! That is quiet the collection of animals the have there.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I love all of the equines! That zorse is absolutly gorgeous. I love her coloring.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yes i wanted to pet her so bad,but they had double fencing up between the people and the zebra, mainly because the zebra can be mean and try to kick at people, so we couldn't pet her but she seemed really sweet.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Woow! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I Love love love the Zorse! Awesome color too! I liked all the "unique" animals you don't see every day!


----------

